# Katie's Journal



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

hi guys, okay i want yall to get to know me and i really want to get to know you. i guess ill give you some background about me first!

my name is katie. i own a horse names duke. i love jesus christ with my whole heart! horses and photography are my passion.. i am not at all quiet. ask anyone.lol.. i used to be so ridicously(sp) shy and now im not shy at all around anybody, except some guys...lol... i am single and i like being that way sometimes.. i have my moments were i get annoyed more than anything but i do try to control that :razz: i am the type of girl that is a country girl. i listen to any type of music. i dont like drama but i have it and i hate to talk about it so this is my way to let it out and tell yall things i cant tell anyone else..

im the type that if you need someone to talk to, i am always here for you. i dont care if i know you or not, i will listen and help in anyway i can. or just to give you encouragement.. 


okay well i had an okay day.. i dont feel like typing right now so im done.lol..


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

you sound like me . . . no fair *pout* . . . lol jk


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

lol.. seriously. man i need to go read yours if you got one oh wait a min i have seen it on there, i think!


----------

